# A Lathe using a Router



## skalynuik (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever made a lathe using a side mounted Router? The reason I ask is I can not afford a lathe at the moment and using a variable speed router mounted on its side seems a decent start. You could use a face plate mounted on a bit or use a bit to turn a spindle with the other end mounted against a bearing, right?

Just a though, any suggestion, warning, or "ARE YOU MAD, DO NOT TRY IT!"

Thank-you

Steve


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you intend on turning the wood at 20,000 rpm? Not a very good idea.
Keep an eye on www.craigslist.com . You might find a real good deal there.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd have to go with;

"ARE YOU MAD, DO NOT TRY IT!"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You may want to forget that one BUT you may want to to read the links below, like you I didn't want to put out some money for a lathe and this setup can do almost all the same jobs as a standard lathe can do...but you can use the router on this setup... 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-4.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery.html

============





skalynuik said:


> Has anyone ever made a lathe using a side mounted Router? The reason I ask is I can not afford a lathe at the moment and using a variable speed router mounted on its side seems a decent start. You could use a face plate mounted on a bit or use a bit to turn a spindle with the other end mounted against a bearing, right?
> 
> Just a though, any suggestion, warning, or "ARE YOU MAD, DO NOT TRY IT!"
> 
> ...


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Not a safe or good thought there, as mike has said at that speed hospital would be your first port of call, if still alive.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

If you decide to do this, be sure to take pictures for Harrysin


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would not even consider that option. You can find deals on lathe for almost nothing. Besides I have been turning for 3 years now and as most turners will tell you the lathe is the cheapest part of turning. I have $2500 in my lathe and almost twice that much in tools and accessories.:'(


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steve, you must be a very handy type of person to consider making such a lathe therefore may I suggest that you make an adaptor for you drill press to turn it into a vertical lathe, don't laugh, such adaptors can be purchased.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Just to add to Harry's post, I have not used it that way but it looks like it would work.

http://www.routerforums.com/75519-post59.html

After all the wood lathe is a very basic tool, to make things round, it's as old as the wheel 

========


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Steve, 
I might be missing something here; it may have already been mentioned and I did not see it. In addition to Harry's drill press adapter, it seems to me that a real alternative is a router lathe. I do not own one, but I recently saw one for sale for about $100. I first learned of such a tool on this forum recently, so a quick search should find the threads. One thing I find appealing is that router bits can be used to generate a great variety of profiles, so there would not be a need to invest in the turning tools.

Just my relatively uninformed opinion.


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Trend used to make a routalathe. This was so you could make barley twists and things like that. My other suggestion would to use an electric drill I think clarke tools have a set up and I know black and decker used too. Look on ebay.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, you appear to have the wrong impression of what a router lathe is, basically the router sits on a plate which is connected to the headstock via a cable, as the router is physically moved along the bed the cable turns the headstock, in this way barley twists are made. By using the indexing to lock the headstock and disconnecting the cable straight flutes can be made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think this is the same as the Trend model...
A picture is worth a 1000 words 

http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=169889


==========


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Tom, you appear to have the wrong impression of what a router lathe is, basically the router sits on a plate which is connected to the headstock via a cable, as the router is physically moved along the bed the cable turns the headstock, in this way barley twists are made. By using the indexing to lock the headstock and disconnecting the cable straight flutes can be made.


Harry, my impression of what a router lathe is, is pictured in bobj3's post immediately following your post. Am I wrong? I may have misunderstood how skalynuik intended to use the router. I was trying to suggest a way to use a router to do lathe-type things. I recently found two brands of router lathes, Canwood and Trend, and there may be more. I must admit to being intrigued by the possibilities.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think what he was asking was if he could make a lathe out of a router and not mounting it on a lathe. He said he couldn't afford a lathe. If that was his intended use I would say no way should that even be tried. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I do now see that my post was off point. I would add my voice to those saying that a router should absolutely not be used to turn the wood.


----------

